# Recieved my Noreve Ipad case in Platinum



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

After weeks of waiting...I recieved my case today.. I admit I am underwhelmed.. its okay but I am not knocked out by it.. I am going to stick with my Black Rose Oberon so I am putting this one up for sale on the boards here in the sales area if anyone is interested or you can contact me directly. 

I paid 85.00 it is brand new in box.. (30 minutes old to be exact).. and now back in the box. I will be willing to sell it for 65.00 and that includes the shipping within the US.. or best offer.. details below

you can also email me directly (which is faster!)  at

[email protected]


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**whimper**

Sigh.  I'd love to have this, if I thought it would be light enough, but I have the feeling I'm going to absolutely hate the weight of it after using the MacAlly (which weighs just about nothing) for weeks now.  Heck, half the time, I pull it out of that and use it naked.

Sorry to hear it was a let down, but at least you have something you like better!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

its actually quite light.. that did surprise me its one of the lightest cases I have for the Ipad. Even lighter then the medge.. not sure of the weight though I could probably find out of you are interested


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

What is it about it that you don't like?  

I heard the "stand" part of it is kind of stupid and uses magnets.  Is that true?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

just the entire thing is underwhelming.. even though its leather I think its looks like plastic.. the color is not what I expected and the stand thing does not seem realistic.. I didnt even put my Ipad in it.. I looked at it.. boxed it back up and listed it here and it sold within minutes.  I wasn't expecting anything grand and over the top but it just looks well.. cheap to me. 

I have a very nice Oberon on it and the richness of that leather is worlds away from this.. the two just don't compare.


----------

